# 87 300zx question



## one11racing (Sep 4, 2005)

hello i am new to this board. I am looking to buy a 87 turbo.. upon looking into the enige bay.. i found that the oil dip stick was on the passanger side.. is this normal all the others that i have looked at have been on the drivers side.. please let me know..

thanks
sean


----------

